# Willows new fall jacket



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey all...just wanted to share my latest jacket. I couldn't help but sew a Fall jacket since it has been gloomy here. I used scraps to make the patch and added beads ,trim and buttons to jazz it up. I'm a sucker for the frayed edges rofl!!! I have had this fur for about 6 months and have been DYIN' to sew with it  Sorry Willow isn't wearing it, but I didn't want to bother her stitches.



















Lori


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

It's an adorable jacket. You're so talented.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

It's gorgeous! You are so wonderfully talented! I'll have to beg you for a jacket for Sassie here soon! Unfortunately I think she'll be a bit bigger than Willow/Ivy and my Willow.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY (May 15, 2008)

Once again Lori, you have outdone yourself (and the rest of me, lol!) with this Stunning winter coat.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Bella & Lina's Mom said:


> It's an adorable jacket. You're so talented.



Thanks soo much. I better get started on Ivy's soon.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Willowanne said:


> It's gorgeous! You are so wonderfully talented! I'll have to beg you for a jacket for Sassie here soon! Unfortunately I think she'll be a bit bigger than Willow/Ivy and my Willow.



Ahhhh...thanks girl  You think. Well...Willow is 5 lbs now. You think Sassy will be that big?

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

ItZy BiTzY said:


> Once again Lori, you have outdone yourself (and the rest of me, lol!) with this Stunning winter coat.


Thanks  I tell you though...I am getting sooo sick of our crappy weather here. The sun doesn't want to come out at all 

Lori


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Ivy's mom said:


> Ahhhh...thanks girl  You think. Well...Willow is 5 lbs now. You think Sassy will be that big?
> 
> Lori


Oh. I don't know. Right now (about 5 months) she's 3 lbs 1 oz. If she doubles her weight at 14 weeks like Willow did then she will be about 5 lbs 2 oz? (give or take an ounce)


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Beautiful jacket! your chis are so stylish


----------



## tazruby (Jan 2, 2006)

ohhh its beautiful


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks again guys. Hoping to get Ivy's going soon  She gets her stitches out in the am. Yeah!!!!

Lori


----------



## Janis (Jul 28, 2008)

Wow, that is really cute! I am sure it will look adorable on Willow!!


----------



## chihuahua_momma (Jul 30, 2008)

very cute


----------

